# 1945 "Thompson" Air Cooled Finished !!!



## chads (Feb 11, 2012)

I finished this engine over a month ago. I finally found some time to get these pictures up. 
The castings were purchased from Bob Herder and it is a nice running engine.















Thanks for looking

Don 
(Chads)


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice looking little engine :bow:

do you have some build pictures that we might see or a video of it running th_wwp th_wwp

all in all a great looking engine.

chuck


----------



## slick95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice looking engine and presentation Don. :bow: :bow: :bow:

I have often wanted to build this model...no time with all the projects.

Looking forward to the video   

Jeff

P.S. I've nearly completed a 1/4 scale Herder Stove Pipe Domestic...fun


----------



## chads (Feb 11, 2012)

I do have a few contruction pictures that I will upload when I get some time. Here is a short video of it running before it got a paint job...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-tBIqpZ0C4[/ame]

Chads


----------



## slick95 (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW nice runner...very slow Awesome :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanks for putting the video up Don...

Jeff


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful smooth running engine.

Vince


----------



## Longboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats a sweetheart runner. Thanks for sharing. :bow:


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the video don. 

chuck


----------



## dsquire (Feb 11, 2012)

Don

That is a very nice looking and running engine. Thanks for sharing it with us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 11, 2012)

Don,

Looks nice and is a good sounding little engine.

Great job.

Kenny


----------



## metalmad (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Don 
Thats just lovely Mate
Pete


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 12, 2012)

ooo i wont one well dun


----------



## compspecial (Feb 12, 2012)

What a beauty Don! Looks every bit as good as it sounds too!!
                Stew


----------



## cfellows (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking engine. Runs nice, too. Can you still buy the castings for this engine?

Chuck


----------



## chads (Feb 12, 2012)

Thankyou for all the kind words 

This casting kit is still available from Bob Herder at:
http://bobherder.tripod.com/casting_kit.htm

The casting quality was very good. The only change I made to the kit was that I made the valves out of drill rod. The prints suggested to use the supplied "nails" to machine the valves. There were actual big construction framing nails supplied in the kit. 
I also had a hard time getting the valves to seat. It might of been because the head is Bronze ??? Final lapping with toothpaste did the trick. 
This engine does run slow & smooth and I can also get it to zip along very fast as well. It does get hot fast so I keep her slow and only run it for about 15 minutes.
Some construction pics...





















Chads


----------



## ChrisB (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats a really nice looking engine. :bow:

Thanks for taking the time to share these pics with us.


----------

